# KiB zamiast MiB

## Bialy

Od jakiegoś czasu (nie przeszkadzało mi to ze względu na brak mocy przerobowych) zauważyłem, że emerge pokazuje wagę paczek w 

```
KiB
```

 zamiast 

```
MiB
```

Jest to troszkę denerwujące.

Gdzie to mogę zmienić?

----------

## Jacekalex

 */usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh wrote:*   

> if type -P du &>/dev/null; then
> 
> 		local sz=( $(du -ks "${WORKDIR}") )
> 
> 		einfo "Final size of build directory: ${sz[0]} KiB"
> ...

 

Możesz tam zmienić wynik du -ks na du -ms ale żeby ta zmiana przetrwała aktualizacje portage, trzeba zrobić z tego łatkę, i schować w /etc/portage/patches/sys-apps/portage/.

Skrypt siedzi u mnie w:

```
~> qlist sys-apps/portage | grep phase-functions.sh

/usr/lib/portage/python2.7/phase-functions.sh

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh
```

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

